

London’s Tech Investors Start Moving East To "Silicon Roundabout" - thankuz
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/londons-tech-startup-investors-start-taking-offices-in-silicon-roundabout/

======
iuguy
I really do find this stuff quite bizarre. I'm sure it goes on in Silicon
valley, but seriously why is there some sort of hoo-hah about one investor
going to Hoxton?

To put it into perspective, Thames Silicon Valley (roughly following the M4
Corridor) has been around for decades. Innovation from places like Cambridge
and Oxford for longer still. Comparisons between the UK startup scene and US
startup scene like this just don't make any sense to me and cheapen both
sides. Both operate under completely different environments with different
legal and business frameworks and cultures.

